# Need to buy a new 2.1 Speakers for Desktop



## kishangupta (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, 

I need to buy a new 2.1 speakers in the range of ~3k.
I am very much confuse for the brand.

Main usage of speakers will be with desktop. If speakers have in built FM then it will be more good, but sound matters me most.

Kindly suggest me some models within ~3k range.

Thanks.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't suggest an exact model right now but one thing I would like to warn you, please avoid Creative. Don't get me wrong, the sound quality of creatives is great. But I have seen 5 creative speakers, one of my own and 4 of my freinds'. Each one, and I mean each one of them, developed the same problem within a year or so, a damaged volume knob leading to sound in only 1 speaker.
As for suggestions, within this range, if you want FM then F&D would be a good option. F&D speakers have got good feedback. Otherwise you can look at Logitech. They seriously are good lookers and have good sound.


----------



## muditpopli (Sep 30, 2013)

According to me just forget about FM and if u want USB playback in your 2.1 system then go for edifier p3060 Edifier P3060 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Edifier: Flipkart.com

and if u dont want USB playback then go for edifier M1385 Edifier M1385 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Edifier: Flipkart.com

according to me these are the perfect ones in your budget...


----------



## kishangupta (Oct 1, 2013)

muditpopli said:


> According to me just forget about FM and if u want USB playback in your 2.1 system then go for edifier p3060 Edifier P3060 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Edifier: Flipkart.com
> 
> and if u dont want USB playback then go for edifier M1385 Edifier M1385 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Edifier: Flipkart.com
> 
> according to me these are the perfect ones in your budget...



Hi muditpopli, 

Thanks for your suggestion but after reading reviews on Flipkart I don't think these are very good speakers.

I want to repeat that FM and USB option are not necessary. I require sound quality. But in case of with sound quality I am able to get FM option then that is more good.

I am still waiting for more suggestion from your guys. Kindly suggest me how are F&D speakers? 
Previously I have Creative speakers, and I am totally satisfied with that. So should I go with that again?

--
Kishan Gupta


----------



## muditpopli (Oct 2, 2013)

kishangupta said:


> Hi muditpopli,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion but after reading reviews on Flipkart I don't think these are very good speakers.
> 
> ...


Okay if u r not satisfied with the reviews of the previously suggested models then u can go for f & d 510 or f&d a111 from flipkart....f & d speakers are also not bad in terms of sound and build quality u can go for it if u r not satisfied with edifier but dont go for crative....


----------



## sandynator (Oct 2, 2013)

Check edifier p3080m on eBay.in


----------



## muditpopli (Oct 3, 2013)

dont go for edifier i checked some more models from logitech and creative and i concluded two models to fir in your budget and to pump u with gud sound.... LOGITECH Z313   Logitech Z313 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers - Logitech: Flipkart.com

Creative inspire T3130  Creative Inspire T3130 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers - Creative: Flipkart.com

i checked the review of both and if i go by reviews so creative is better and i remembered that u have used creative earlier and completely satisfied with it so go for creative....now from my side its last and final CREATIVE T3130...just go for it


----------



## kishangupta (Oct 3, 2013)

muditpopli said:


> dont go for edifier i checked some more models from logitech and creative and i concluded two models to fir in your budget and to pump u with gud sound.... LOGITECH Z313   Logitech Z313 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers - Logitech: Flipkart.com
> 
> Creative inspire T3130  Creative Inspire T3130 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers - Creative: Flipkart.com
> 
> i checked the review of both and if i go by reviews so creative is better and i remembered that u have used creative earlier and completely satisfied with it so go for creative....now from my side its last and final CREATIVE T3130...just go for it



Hi Muditpopli,

Thanks for your suggestions. Today morning only I put the order for Edifire M1386. I was very confused, so finally I choose this.

For Logitech Z313 I checked at a local shop and found that volume is little low and bass is also low as compare to Creative and Edifire.

I will put my reviews once I received my order. It might help other people.

--
Kishan Gupta


----------



## muditpopli (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay kishan no prob for edifier ....edifier is also not bad rather its very gud....nw dont think about that which u ordered as u remember that firstly i adviced u the edifier only ....so now just wait for order and pump up the volume and rock.....and dude sorry that i made u confused after ordering speakers... Iknow it creates a vry irritating situation....and ya please post your reviews here also...


----------



## kishangupta (Oct 4, 2013)

muditpopli said:


> Okay kishan no prob for edifier ....edifier is also not bad rather its very gud....nw dont think about that which u ordered as u remember that firstly i adviced u the edifier only ....so now just wait for order and pump up the volume and rock.....and dude sorry that i made u confused after ordering speakers... Iknow it creates a vry irritating situation....and ya please post your reviews here also...



Its OK... I will surely put my reviews


----------



## kishangupta (Oct 22, 2013)

Its more than a week and I am satisfied with my new 2.1 Edifier M1386, for the price the sound quality is very good.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 22, 2013)

^^Good buy mate


----------

